# National health service



## Edcasey (Feb 3, 2016)

We are in lagos at this time. 
Where would we go to find out if/how we would qualify for Portugal national health service - my wife and myself are both British, bit have lived in Asia for x2 years..


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

If you search the forum you'll find lots of info to help. In my opinion the first question is are you in receipt of a UK state pension? If yes then you need to confirm with UK that you can get an S1 form which will allow you access to the health system in Portugal. If no, then in theory you can still get access as it is residency based, but you'll have to contribute to the Portuguese social security system. The alternative is the private health sector which is easy to access but at a higher cost. Unfortunately I don't know if your stay in Asia will affect the outcome regarding the S1. A google search will also provide a number of sites that may be a bit more helpful and some provide contact details so you can ask for help. Sorry I can't be more helpful - perhaps someone on the forum will know a bit more.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

mpl

hope you won't mind me correcting you slightly in that whilst a UK citizen resident in PT has to registered with SS here (as in have a SS number) he/she does not have to pay SS contributions or be in receipt of a state pension to be able to access the PT NHS. 

My wife & I are in our late 50s so too young to get the state pension /although we are in receipt of private pensions) and although we have PT SS numbers, we don't pay SS and both of us are registered and have had PT NHS treatment here in PT

That said; We registered about 4 years ago and it's not impossible things have changed in the interim.


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

Travelling-man

I don’t mind in the least, that’s how you eventually arrive at the right answer,hopefully!

I think the biggest problem is that in Portugal it often depends not only on where you are but also who you see in officialdom. I have met some of the nicest and most friendly and helpful officials since moving to Portugal who have unfortunately told me utter nonsense on many occasions! I suppose that it's part of the excitement of moving to a new country! I have just found the following link to the UK nhs site that throws a little more light on the subject - look at ‘Living in Portugal’ and then follow the link in the ‘early retirees’ to the new rules.

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/healthcareinPortugal.aspx


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I certainly agree that individual civil servants each interpret the rules their own way......... and it also seems that it's generally easier to get registered in the central & northern zones than it is on the coast.

We had no trouble at all in getting registered here.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

To give you an update on my recent (2015) experience re qualifying for health care.

As stated above, to receive "free" health care you need to have a Social Security number or be of state retirement age. If you are a state pensioner your country of domicile (UK) funds your health care. 

Don't forget that even a Portuguese citizen has to contribute a sum towards elements of "free" health care.

As a "tourist" you can of course use the EHIC card issued from the UK 

One thing to be aware of is that without a Social Security number you cannot obtain a Portuguese issued EHIC. Since the right to health care in the UK is residency based, once your UK card becomes invalid and/or you are no longer a UK resident, you will need health/ travel insurance for trips outside Portugal, unless you want to pay directly for treatment abroad


If you stay longer that 3 months you are legally obliged to register your residency here. As a resident you can register with a national health doctor and receive some discounted health care. Once you have a health service user number you also get discount on medication. 

Private health care, although relatively expensive (if not insured) is a lot cheaper than private care in the UK. As an example at my local private hospital you can see a Specialist as required for Euro 90 and its not a quick 2 minute exam as back in dear old England, plus you even get his mobile number !!

Hope this helps 

PS I am on the coast near Lisbon. People in other areas/regions have different stories


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to raise a contradiction to Andycastle's statement re: social security number. We live in the Caldas da Rainha area and we do not have a social security number nor are we pensioners. My wife and I had no problems with registering at the local health centre. Although the key phrase is 'free' health care, which will kick in when we do become pensioners, but registering did not require a SS number.

Portugal's health service is residency based, the same as the UK's.

The main problem is that not all of the health centre receptionists/administrators are fully aware of the rules relating to registration, hence, the variety of 'experiences' around the country.

I can't comment on the PT EHIC as we have not yet applied for one.


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Dont think its a contradiction, like I said people in other areas have different stories.

Just to clarify, like you I had no problem registering with a doctor, the issue is that any discounted medical treatment is not funded by Portugal . On the Ficha De Identificacao , "Entidades Responsaveis" is " Reino Unido"


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

To get an EHIC here you certainly need a SS number.


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

My wife ad I went to the local health clinic where we live and asked for a UTENTE number and was given one the next day. Because we live in a small community where everyone knows each other was very easy. Might be a good idea to go to your local JUNTA DEFREGUESIA and ask for papers proving that you live there to take to the clinic.


----------

